
Lightspeed Funding Turns Facebook Application Into “Serious Business” - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/25/lightspeed-funding-turns-facebook-application-into-serious-business/
======
blader
Not much to add to this except we're hiring:
<http://www.seriousbusiness.com/serious-hackers/>

